# Candy! Candy! Candy!



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Mmmmm, smell all that sugar! Love it when you walk in a store and all the candy is right there in front and the delicious sweet smell bounces up your nose. Makes me want to buy it, smother my face in pounds of it, and snarf it all up!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I am a total sucker for the halloween themed packaging. I may buy a pack of oreos simply cos they're orange and black.


----------

